# Lawmakers to introduce bill to legalize marijuana



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

A group of US representatives plan to introduce legislation that will legalize marijuana and allow states to legislate its use, pro-marijuana groups said Wednesday.
The legislation would limit the federal government's role in marijuana enforcement to cross-border or inter-state smuggling, and allow people to legally grow, use or sell marijuana in states where it is legal.
The bill, which is expected to be introduced on Thursday by Republican Representative Ron Paul and Democratic Representative Barney Frank, would be the first ever legislation designed to end the federal ban on marijuana.

Lawmakers to introduce bill to legalize marijuana - Yahoo! News


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh boy here we go... prepare for the onslaught of Trolls


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm not a troll but at this point lets legalize it and tax the hell out of it, similar to alcohol and tobacco. I'm not for its use, but they have already made our jobs very difficult to enforce any marijuana laws so lets legalize it and look at ways to regulate the use in public and while driving etc.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

No trolls yet.... what the hell?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Omega and Mike Jones are jerking off all over a High Times magazine in their mothers basement.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Barney Fwank wants to smoke a fatty, ....just not a joint.


----------

